# Ticks



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Just reading this makes me itchy all over


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

bmoffit said:


> Just reading this makes me itchy all over


Me too. We had a few last year.....not looking forward to it again.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Luckily Michigan Ticks aren't big carriers of Lyme like other states.
My 12 y/o at the time contracted Lyme disease from a white water trip in Pennsylvania/W Virginia border.
Docs around here are not very educated of the symptoms...he went a month before the suggestion of Lyme and given the proper antibiotic.
It took an ER doc that went to school down south and knew immediately.
He started to improve in a day thank god, he was suffering.
Scary symptoms like meningitis, light sensitivity, fever, severe headache, tremors, muscle weakness, vomiting.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Divers Down said:


> Luckily Michigan Ticks aren't big carriers of Lyme like other states.
> My 12 y/o at the time contracted Lyme disease from a white water trip in Pennsylvania.
> Docs around here are not very educated of the symptoms...he went a month before someone suggested Lyme and given the proper antibiotic.
> He started to improve in a day thank god, he was suffering.


I dont think I've personally seen a black legged (deer) tick in MI. Just wood ticks.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> I dont think I've personally seen a black legged (deer) tick in MI. Just wood ticks.


There are plenty of them here up north, rest assured.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

-db- said:


> There are plenty of them here up north, rest assured.


Most of the ticks I've had on me were in NELP


----------



## Ol Mucky (May 8, 2006)

No idea why, I get bit all the time. 
i spray my clothes too
Tuck my pants in my boots, don’t tuck. 
it doesn’t matter. 
this pic is today. 
the bite was 9’days ago.
It wasn’t buried in me.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Luckily this is my first one, hopefully my last. I’m only 28 but I remember as a kid not even really knowing what ticks were. Buddy’s parents had property in Baldwin and that’s the first place I heard about them when I was in my teens. Seems like they have really taken off in the last 8-10 years. Before that I never heard about them in the southern lower half of the state. Now it seems like they’re all over. Every park has a sign now warning about them it seems.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Luckily this is my first one, hopefully my last. I’m only 28 but I remember as a kid not even really knowing what ticks were. Buddy’s parents had property in Baldwin and that’s the first place I heard about them when I was in my teens. Seems like they have really taken off in the last 8-10 years. Before that I never heard about them in the southern lower half of the state. Now it seems like they’re all over. Every park has a sign now warning about them it seems.


Been going to a NELP property since late 80s and never saw a single tick there until around 2008.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

sureshot006 said:


> Been going to a NELP property since late 80s and never saw a single tick there until around 2008.


I was told that roadside spraying by for ticks is not done anymore or very little.
Southern states still spray freeways.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Divers Down said:


> I was told that roadside spraying by for ticks is not done anymore or very little.
> Southern states still spray freeways.


I dont do a lot of walking along freeways so not sure it helps me.


----------



## J-R (Nov 1, 2020)

An old trick I picked up and still use. Take your wife's or better half (for the guys), women just use your own. Nail Polish. Spread it over the tick. It breaths out the butt, so it suffocates in a minute or so. Once it dies it releases and falls away. You will still need to monitor for any illness, but tick is gone. If I'm heading out I will take some.


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ol Mucky said:


> No idea why, I get bit all the time.
> i spray my clothes too
> Tuck my pants in my boots, don’t tuck.
> it doesn’t matter.
> ...


what are you spraying with?


----------



## Ol Mucky (May 8, 2006)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> what are you spraying with?


sawyers









I get bit at least 1/2 dozen times a year.


----------



## Ol Mucky (May 8, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> Been going to a NELP property since late 80s and never saw a single tick there until around 2008.


so it was always told to me by an old cracker that if you’re experiencing an area with ticks you can bet there area many deer in that area.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ol Mucky said:


> so it was always told to me by an old cracker that if you’re experiencing an area with ticks you can bet there area many deer in that area.


There used to be too many deer. That ended with the annihilation of the herd and creation of TB zone. That was well before we saw a tick.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Had a rabbit caught in a live trap. It turned and rubbed the side and this fat f*** fell off.


----------



## Satch65 (Feb 21, 2021)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> They’re out in full force. Had one buried in my skin today from hunting. First one ever for me. Had one on me on opener as well. Time for some sawyers. Anyone have any experience with them? Not sure what to expect or if I should be worried at all.
> View attachment 828690


Took a big male coyote the other night and was surprised to see a tick on it. Was 22 degrees out.


----------

